# help me set up turtle tank



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

so i have a 10 gallon and an aqua clear mini filter so far sounds good?

i need to extend the tube for the filter down more though its about 7 inches from the bottom to the part just above the case thingy which blocks out large debris. i need to to go down to maybe 4-5 inches. Any idea how? do they seel extender parts? or can i buy some small pvc and connect them?

i think i have a hetaing source. This lamp that gets pretty hot. I dont know how much heat it gives off but a label says:



> CAUTION: TO REDUCE THE RISK OF FIRE USE 40 WATT MAXIMUM FEPLFELTOR TYPE R14 LAMP ONLY
> 120v 60hz AC Made In China G-801 E107841


so im going to asume its a 40 watt lamp is that good?

and what about those UV lamps are those really needed?

heres what the lamp lookslike. The crappy thin at the botom is a clamp where u can hang it anywhere and the lamp turns in any direction and has any degre of movement.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

o and do u need those specialhoods for the UV lights?

or can u get UV lamps?

should the UV light and heat be concentrated in the same place?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

You may want to get a submersible filter. Hang-on-back filters don't work well with turtle tanks because the water level is so low. If you lose power or the intake tube gets an air pocket, the filter doesn't have the power to suck the water up the tube that far above the waterline and start working, again. The motor will just run in an empty filter until it burns out.









Here is a link to Zoo Med's terrarium filter:
http://www.zoomed.com/html/aquatic_pumps.php


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i knew it was going to happen.

I also have a submersible filter handy. those submersible whisper ones. Those will do right?

and what about lighting ans such?

is there some sort of lamp that will provide a source of heat and UV?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A bulb that provides uv*B* and heat is obtainable. These are mercury vapor bulbs. And they will cost a lot more than your regular bulbs. This is, however, adequate. Focus it on the basking spot and you'll be good.

I see two problems with a 10 gallon tank for a turtle, however... One, it's incredibly tiny and will get messy very quickly requiring you to clean every second day or so. And the second issue is that the turtle will likely outgrow it in a matter of a month or two.

I'm guessing you're getting either a painted or a slider of some type... Keep in mind these turtles love to swim and need adequate space to do so. And the general rule is 10 gallons per 1" of turtle.

I have two painteds... And believe they're both males, so they'll never be housed together. However, I'm looking into probably housing them in a 90 gallon tank, each, minimum, for life.

Tall tanks are nice for turtles since it allows you to fill them up more. (The reason why I won't be going with 75s.)


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks for the info.

your tank inspired me to get a turtle tank lol, it looks so crazy









what about a common snapper how well would it do there since i have heard they dont ned much swimming space as they ten to stay at the bototm and just reach thier necks out for some air.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

My only response to that is... have you seen how large common snappers get?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lol ya.
i guess ill stick to red ears


----------

